# Varathane



## Grainywood (Aug 8, 2005)

A while back I coated a floor with varathane. What a mistake. It bubbled and rippled as if there was air caught underneath it. I resanded and refinished using my normal woodline finish.

Then I met a homeowner who had also tried varathane on his floor a couple years back. He said the first coat went on fine but the second coat also bubbled and rippled. 

Anyone know what the deal is except obviously not to use varathane.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Wouldn't polyurethane be better?


----------



## Grainywood (Aug 8, 2005)

ron schenker said:


> Wouldn't polyurethane be better?


Yeah, usually I use woodline. I just had this can of varathane and I tried it. 

Just an experiment. 

Just wondering why varathane didn't work.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

It's all about cure time. OTC stains and finishes take more time to cure between coats. If you don't allow that time, then you will get bubbling for sure.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I use their water based products a lot and have never had a problem. I have used it on my stairs (oak) and all of my wainscoting (140'). With the water based stuff you have to apply several coats (they dry real quick) and it is very easy to clean up. 

With this said, I better check the can to see if I made a error using it on the stairs, 3 years and still looks great.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, I've used the Varathane Elite Diamond water finish on a few things (furnature) and I was really surprised on how well it stood up.


----------

